# transfer de fichiers sur ipad 2



## simo.ortho (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, est ce que vous savez svp une application qui permet de transférer un fichier du mac vers l'ipad en totalité (j ai déjà utilisé des apps, mais chaque fois je devais faire ajouter le contenu du fichier un par un et pas tout le fichier dans l'intégralité)
merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2011)

Je pense que iTune est ce que tu recherches...


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Avril 2011)

Si c'est pour "transferer" des fichiers de toutes sortes (pdf, etc...)

moi j'utilise "Dropbox" ...

pour MAC/PC...

https://www.dropbox.com/home#:::

et pour Iphone / IPad...

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/dropbox/id327630330?mt=8

simple pratique et tres efficace quoi d'autre...?

ah si --> gratuit....:love:


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

Je pense que tu veux parler de dossiers et non de fichiers, sinon ton post n'aurait aucun sens.
Tout dépend de l'application vers laquelle tu transfères tes dossiers.
Auparavant, on ne pouvait transférer que des fichiers un par un, quelque soit l'application ; cette limitation était imposée par Apple. Une astuce consistait à zipper les dossiers puis à les dézipper une fois l'archive transférée.
Je crois que cette limitation d'Apple a vécu. Il est tout a fait possible de transférer des dossiers entiers sans problème vers GoodReader, par exemple.
Tout dépend donc de l'application vers laquelle tu transfères tes dossiers et moins de la façon dont tu les transfères.


----------



## simo.ortho (17 Avril 2011)

voila, j ai zipper le dossier, et je l'ai transférer àl'ipad via l'application "superfiles". mais comment faire pour le dézipper?
merci
Merci pour la réponse; effectivement je me suis mal exprimé.
je veux transférer tout le dossier en totalité et pas fichier par fichier.
à ton avis, il faut que je telecharge d'abord goodreader et de zipper le dossier.
je vais essayer. merci


Bigdidou a dit:


> Je pense que tu veux parler de dossiers et non de fichiers, sinon ton post n'aurait aucun sens.
> Tout dépend de l'application vers laquelle tu transfères tes dossiers.
> Auparavant, on ne pouvait transférer que des fichiers un par un, quelque soit l'application ; cette limitation était imposée par Apple. Une astuce consistait à zipper les dossiers puis à les dézipper une fois l'archive transférée.
> Je crois que cette limitation d'Apple a vécu. Il est tout a fait possible de transférer des dossiers entiers sans problème vers GoodReader, par exemple.
> Tout dépend donc de l'application vers laquelle tu transfères tes dossiers et moins de la façon dont tu les transfères.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

voila, j ai zipper le dossier, et je l'ai transférer àl'ipad via l'application "superfiles". mais comment faire pour le dézipper?
merci

QUOTE=simo.ortho;8387422]voila, j ai zipper le dossier, et je l'ai transférer àl'ipad via l'application "superfiles". mais comment faire pour le dézipper?
merci
Merci pour la réponse; effectivement je me suis mal exprimé.
je veux transférer tout le dossier en totalité et pas fichier par fichier.
à ton avis, il faut que je telecharge d'abord goodreader et de zipper le dossier.
je vais essayer. merci[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

Tu as transféré ton dossier zippé vers GoodReader (excellent choix, au passage...) ?
Si oui, c'est tout simple, GoodReader sait dézipper sans problème.
Tu lances GoodReader, évidemment...
Onglet "Manage files" -> tu sélectionnes ton dossier zippé -> tu cliques sur unzip.
Reste plus qu'a supprimer l'archive zippée qui ne t'est plus utile...
Mais pourquoi tu n'utilises pas iTunes ou ne transfères-tu pas directement tes dossiers vers GoodReder en wifi ?
C'est tout de même plus simple...


----------



## simo.ortho (6 Mai 2011)

bjour, merci pour l'astuce, j ai bien réussi à transférer tout un dossier vers goodreader en le zippant.
j ai une autre question: quand je veux sauvegarder une page web sur goodreader en utilisant "Web Downloads", je fais entrer l'adresse URL, mais il me fait la sauvegarde en format "html", et du coup, j'ai que le texte sans images. comment je peux faire? merci


----------

